
The Fundamental Laws of Sofware Engineering: A Satirical Short Paper - pedrodelfino
https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.07818
======
pedrodelfino
Best part:

"Take these two examples of desired universal laws of software engineering:

FU: every system, big and small, should have provisions that allow it to be
FIXED and UPDATED either from within or outside the system proper;

CK: every system, big and small, should have provisions that allow it to
acquire and make use of CONTEXTUAL KNOWLEDGEto decide whether it is
functioning properly or not.

The combination of the two laws gives us the FUCK property: A system that
obeys both the FU and CK laws can verify the conditions of its operating
environment and decide whether its actions are coherent or not with the
current context of that environment.

Furthermore, if it decides they are not, the system can fix itself, ask for an
external fix or be fixed, forcibly, by some sort of external agent.Think cells
and cellular systems. They are obviously a FUCK system"

